# مجموعه فيديوهات ثقافيه للهندسة البحريه



## sasadanger (29 مايو 2010)

IntelliJet 5-min.wmv
 IntelliJetDocking.mov
 IntelliJetDocking.wmv
 IntelliJetNSRP4 JUN08Exp/
 IntelliJetReverseTurnShort.mov
 IntelliJetTurning.mov
 IntelliJetTurning.wmv
 IntelliJetVariableNozzle.mov
 IntelliJetVariableNozzleDemo.wmv
 IntelliJetVariablePump.mov
 IntelliJetVariablePumpDemo.wmv
 IntelliJetVirtualReality.mov
 IntellijetReverseTurn.wmv
 MJTCski1.divx
 PumpAction.mov
 QuickJetDemo.wmv
 QuickJetDemoHi.wmv
 QuickJetFirstGen.mov
 TS.flv






​


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مايو 2010)

ايه النشاط الجامد دا بصراحه جهد تشكر عليه وانا اعلم انه لا توجد ردود تخدم جهدك وتعبك وذلك اكيد الطلاب فى الامتحانات والدراسه تشغلهم..

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعل الله جهدك ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك .

تحياتى العطره


----------



## sasadanger (30 مايو 2010)

ولا جهد ولا حاجة 
دى ابسط حاجة ممكن اقدمها 
وربنا يكون فى العون مع الطلاب


----------



## Abohamza (30 مايو 2010)

*جهد مشكور جدا*

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد جهد مشكور و عمل باذن الله مأجور و ربنا يزيدك

أبو حمزة


----------



## sasadanger (31 مايو 2010)

تسلم ابو حمزه على المرور
تقبل فائف احترامى لك 
وجزانا الله خيرا انا وياك


----------



## midofm (4 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ورزقك الاخلاص فى القول والعمل


----------



## sasadanger (6 يونيو 2010)

*جزانا وجزاكم خيرا
تسلم يا جميل على المرور
*


----------



## mbakir88 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## sasadanger (7 يونيو 2010)

تسلم اخى 
mbakir

على المرور نورت الموضوع


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز حياك​الله​وجزاك​الله​خيرا​


----------



## Abdullah ALSufayan (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ما تقصر شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------

